# No fuel



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

Not that it matters, but it is a 40210, 8HP. 


Will not get gas to carb. Cannot prime with bulb. Has gas in tank, new filter, gas flows freely from tank (ask how I know. No, actually, don't).


Got a new bulb, still no prime. Tried new primer line direct to carb from bulb. No prime. 



Filter is about 1/3 full of fuel. New asian carb last year.



Will run with a little snort of ether.


I really do not know how the prime works, perhaps pulls a vacuum on the bowl? And the float is stuck shut?

Yeah, it's cold out today and my old body objects to being out too long to just fiddle, not moving much.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

either fuel line plugged or needle stuck...pull bowl and jiggle float up and down....the gas should flow when you release float. If not, pop off fuel line to carb and check for flow....replace if needed...


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Could also be the float bowl is stuck. Turn off the gas and before removing the float bowl mark it at a point on the carb that can be realigned to when re-installing. Remove the float bowl and have a container to catch the gas if any. The float should hang down and pull the fuel stop needle down with it. Turn the gas on with the fuel catcher in place. Fuel should flow from the fuel supply seat in the carb. Raise the float so the float is level with the carb body. The fuel flow should stop, but if not raise the float some more and see if this stops the fuel. If fuel stops then needle and seat are good, if fuel still flows then new needle and seat required. If the fuel stops only when the float is raised up beyond the level mark then for a brass float there is a tang that the needle valve is attached to that needs to be adjusted to raise the needle height for a given float height. Plastic floats that replace the brass ones seem to have a larger fixed height tang for the needle attachment and although not adjustable seem to do a better job of fuel control.

Some carb floats have a tiny spring to help raise the float, since brass floats are no longer used then the plastic replacement will have a new spring that is only used if the original float had the spring. The float may get hung up on the main jet/emulsion tube housing. The float bowl is shaped to fit around the float mounts with a flat area and a lower area beyond with a raised bump to prevent float from hanging too low. Check the orientation you marked on float bowl with the way the float bowl should be oriented around the float mounts.

The primer usually is one of two types. 
1. The older version is tee'd into the fuel supply line with a small line to the primer pump and a small line from the pump to the carb body to transfer fuel directly to the carb venturi. Pumps fail, lines fail with fuel everywhere, fittings fail and fuel everywhere. They work well but can be problematic when old. My son's old Toro had this type of setup. 
2. The newer version has a small rubber bulb with a hole in it and a small line that runs from the bulb to the carb above the float bowl. Pressing the bulb injects air into the float bowl to pressurise the bowl and raise the fuel level to help push fuel up to the venturi through the emulsion tube. There is usually a noise of air or fuel/air every time you press the bulb. When you release your finger from the bulb air is drawn into the bulb for the next press to further pressurise the fuel to the venturi. Two or three presses are usually sufficient, but pressing more will eventually cause raw fuel to flow from the venturi to the intake opening of the carb and out onto the ground. If the primer does not seem to work the most likely problem is a hole in the primer line although it could also be the bulb. If the bulb make sure the new bulb has the same configuration as the stock one as to the hole or no hole.

Good luck.


----------



## joea (Feb 7, 2015)

Bowl had some crud in it. Cleaned up, but still not running. 

Swapped carb with an Asian clone, similar to what I put in last year, fired right up and ran smoothly, no tinkering needed. 

I may soak the old one in the Gunk can for a while, but, then, cheap as these are now, even in "kit" form, hardly seems worth the effort.

I did leave it outside all year this time, covered, but did find the cover displaced by wind a few times. Spring, into the shed this year.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Never leave a machine out in the elements … if you have to, at least protect it well, and fire it up often.


----------

